# USA GP 38



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

I had receieved my New GP 38-2 From USA bought through G Scale Junction In Ohio(nice guy), and the engine was missing a drive wheel rubber. it was never put onto the wheel....that one slipped through quality control i guess.
Ive called USA and dealt with Neal.  Not a great cutomer service representative to say the least..hes really not in a hurry to help me or make sure im happy. very impersonal. i mean ive had this engine for a week and half now and cant run it cause it was sold incomplete..I was instructed to fax a copy of my invoice to Mike in parts. I did on tues, its now friday..nothing, no responce either. so i call Neal again and he said to call back monday..NOT happy with my first USA product USA or having to deal with Neal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Jason,
get on the phone tommarrow with charles from g scale tell him to call direct to usa he will get the part,he like others sometimes trys to get the customer to do his job for him, tell if you don't have part by 1st of the week it's on it's way back and watch how fast your  RUBBERS comes/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif, if not email me i have many as i switched to all steel drive wheels....
Nick S.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

G Scale Junction is a neat place, in the middle of absolute nowhere, but about 20 min from my childhood home.... 

Did you contact the guy (forget his name) at G Scale Junction to see if he has one? 

The reply from USA (lack of just sending the part and wanting you to fax an invoice) are strange, never had to do that with LGB or any other mfgr for that matter!


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel your pain. I received a broken train and St. Aubins would not even do anything until it got sent back through UPS. They told me to wait until Monday. If no word by Monday, I am canceling the charge on my credit card.


----------



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah I hate bad customer service also.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

And when U get that sorted out, order Urself a bagful of traction tires, if U run them. U'll 
be replacing them fairly often anyway...
Paul R...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

USA trains are very slow! You have to sign your life away in blood to get any parts from them. I purchase 10 PFE reefers and there was some small parts missing. Had to send a letter of what I needed, and copy of the items I purchased.
If you order parts the shipping cost more then the part.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

You might want to call during the week and ask for Mike in USA Trains.
He is the USA Trains "Parts Guy" and will probably sent them out to you.
Also ask to speak to Charlie (Charles Ro) and tell him you are unhappy with the phone service you received and explain what happened.

I have always had good luck with them all whenever I go to the shop. (Charles Ro Supply).

Tom

PS. Neil is a "techi" and not a customer service person, but still no reason to provide poor service.


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

I have on occations have had a few problems with my USA Trains equipment and have always found then to be most helpful, though sometimes they can be a little grumpy!! Overal I would rate them as good for service, 


PHIL
UK


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

All,

I think on ANY day we can all be a little bit Grumpy, we're all humans ......  well, most of us are.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

HAAAAAAAAA, Speak for yourself i'm never grumpy!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif just ask a certain employee over on the aristo site...HA Ha/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif
Nick S.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick:  LOL

Hey Jason,  I have found that some of the mfgs seem to be like that where you will provide information and they don't get back with you or confirm anything.  Your item just shows up 1 to 2 to 3 weeks later.  My guess is that you will probably see a tire mailed to you in the next week or so, but just my guess.  There is nothing more FRUSTRATING than getting a new engine and it blow up or have a problem!   I know that feeling ALL too well.  I hate to be like this but you almost have to expect that you will find something wrong with each thing you purchase and that there will be something you will have to work through.  At any rate, try and stick with each item and keep after them, you will get it resolved and you will get it running one way or the other.    

For what it's worth, my first USA Trains Big Boy had a couple of issues and complained and sent it back.  They ended up sending me a new engine.  I was down maybe 2-3 weeks but they did make it right.  So even an item as expensive as that, they did address it.  So I think for something as small as a tire, I think you will definately see follow-up from them.  

Keep us posted on how you make out.  

Welcome to MLS by the way!

Raymond


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason,
There are a lot of us who don't like the traction tires. The first thing I do is replace those axles with standard wheels, but  that is another subject.   If you want some traction tires, just e-mail me with your address and I will send you a dozen,no cost.  I'll bet I'm not the only one who will donate some.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a good option Paul just pointed out that you can actually replace the wheels.

It does seem that some have had issues with their traction tires from what I've read in the past.  My experiences with them on the MTH engines are that they last an extremely long time with my Challenger being almost 3 years old and having a ton of hours and scale miles of use and they still aren't worn out or cracking.  Personally, I like them, as you get the maximum amount of tractive effort for the least amount of weight in the engine.  But, I have had excellent life span on mine.  Also, because I pull good loads up a good grade, I need good tractive effort from my engines.  Just my 2 cents. 

Obviously regardless what you decide, USA T needs to make it right and I think they will.

Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, you're never grumpy! Yeah, you and I have a lot of friends at Aristo! Hah! 

Man do some of them take it personally. 

By the way, I replace all wheelsets with traction tires with solid wheels. Those tires do give more traction, but less power pickup, and can lead to funny things when you overload the loco, I prefer the wheels to spin rather than the gears to strip or the axles to crack. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

hey guys thanks for all the support..i figured with all these replies since i last looked there might be some Customer service defenders tellin me to take it easy....Nope we all know what its like to wait and get those hopes up about something cool on its way to you..but doesnt there always seem to be a problem like Ray said..Yeah i have to lower my expectations so im not always let down, and that goes with everything ive ever been into. the rubber wasnt the only problem by the way..the spring mount on the front cab door was broken too. the mount was floating around inside the cab when i opened the box..USA Niel said to send it back and they will take care of it..Send the whole engine back? im sure they wouldnt have covered the shipping..AND i didnt get a manual with my 38-2 either which i just realized today(here goes again). 

I bought another engine from Charles at Gscale junction(GP9) earlier this week, he knew about the tire so ordered a bag for me..it showed up in the box with the GP9 saturday dropped from USA via fedex..But not the Modern tanker car That was supposedly drop shipped from USA 2 days after Xmas...Ive been asking where is my tanker car for 2 weeks now cause its really over due, and Charles keeps sayin it oin its way..so finally he called USa earlier this week when he asked them to send the tires with the GP and they said the tanker is scheduled for delivery sat and the GP9 would be here next week sometime...so what happened i open the box i got Sat expecting to find my Tanker(3weeks ordered) and find the GP. I emailed Charles and he said he will have to email USA monday to find out whats up.."sometimes they lose orders if you dont keep on them" OMG!... 
all i can do is just laugh anymore..ya know. 

thanks guys for the help and offers of free goods. Im thinkin i may replace the drives with steel..makes sense, less abuse on the gears, and i dont have the grade to climb like you do RAY..or have 60+ coal cars to drag either..lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

> . Im thinkin i may replace the drives with steel..makes sense, less abuse on the gears, and i dont have the grade to climb like you do RAY..or have 60+ coal cars to drag either..lol   Right on....
> Jason
> Jason, give it time, you'll be surprized at how quickly your rolling stock starts to adds up.
> Nick S.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jason,

Start looking on e-Bay and sometimes you may find a good buy on wheelsets and axles for USA Trains.
The wheelsets my be either with or without traction tires depending on what you want to get.

Tom


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I just let the traction tires fall off of the USA trains locos and don't worry about them. I have never had bad luck with USA as far as parts, but they do know me and I visit the store quite regularly....

Art


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason: 

I have both a USA SD40 and several USA F3s. When I first got my SD40 I thought that the traction tires were not as tight as they should be, they kept falling off. I happened to have a bag of tires for the F3s. The F3 wheels are a smaller diameter than the wheels on the SD40. I put the F3 tires on the SD 40. I haven't had any problems since. That was 4 or 5 years ago. 

Chuck N


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, have you had any issues with the gears giving out (cracking or stripping)?  

While my MTH engines have all metal gears which prevents this problem, it would seem that it's not so much an issue of the tires themselves as it is the the forces and loads you are trying to pull with it and maybe smoothness of operation.  I mean if you run the engine by itself with no load on 20 ft curves you should have no more gear wear whether you run traction tires or not.  So maybe the key (if a person ends up keeping the tires) is to just watch what loads you plan to pull behind it, be smooth with the controls and make sure your track is clean if you run track power.  If your engine is cutting out from dirty track, those jolts are probably tough on the plastic gears.

I'm sure this topic has been talked about to death in the old forums, but these are just my thoughts to Jason.

Raymond


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray:

So far I haven't had any problems.  I rarely pull more than 10-12 cars and my grade is less than 2%.   My totally uninformed guess is that the gear and axle problems might be do to pulling heavier loads and longer trains.

The circumferance of my layout is less than 100 feet.  Therefore with long trains the engine is chasing the caboose.  That is why I limit my trains to less than 12 cars.

The original tires on the SD40 were too big.  They just slipped off the wheel.  It had nothing with the length of the train or the grade.

Chuck N


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

hey guys if did want to replace the rubber tired axles on my USA GP what metal axle set do i need and where to look other than ebay. thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Northwest Shortline (advertizes in Garden Railways) is a source that I have heard mentioned, but since I haven't done the conversion I can' be more specific.

Chuck N


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

You might try Wholesale Trains first.  They are a sponsor of this site and show them in stock. Part number USA22-135.
http://www.wholesaletrains.com/GProducts2.asp?Scale=G&Item=USAPART&offset=50


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

excellent, i didnt know about Wholesale trains. I was thinking after i asked that question that i might have been a dumb one becasue i could just contact USA for a replacement set of drive-nonrubber wheels, but Wholesale trains has online ordering..Im into that..dont have to deal with NEAL then. thanks guys


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I just replace the wheel sets that have the traction tires.  Never had a problem ordering for USA got parts ASAP.  Later RJD


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Im still waiting on a manual for my Gp that was bought 4 weeks ago? close to it..Im very displeased with USA customer service.  glad you havent had problems.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, 
If it is just trhe parts list that you need for your GP38-2 you can get it off their website. 
 http://www.usatrains.com/usatrainspartsmenu.html


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"....let the traction tires fall off of the USA trains locos and don't worry about them.."

Is there not a groove of some sort, under  the 'rubber'  traction tire ?          


I obviously have not had reason to pull one off,   nor ran them enough to break off /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

thanks, 
doug c


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

This might be a good time to post. this./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

If it is a small item that you would need more of anyway maybe the solution is to buy EXTRA of what ever small parts one needs as to NOT be caught with out it/them...whatever it is.

I am not saying have ALL parts one might need on hand..but exrta traction tires, bulbs, the flimsy breakable front lower steps on the front of every USA diesel, smoke fluid....what ever regular maintenence parts that will eventually go bad or need replacing....one should have on hand as to NOT take away from playtime waiting for these basic parts to be recieved in the mail. 

Most of the guys in our club that have been in the G scale world, of, for that matter been into modeling at all have a plethera of extra parts on hand, for use or for swapping with someone who has what that person needs!  

I can't see splitting hairs about a traction tire....but broken and or missing parts.....is a totally DIFFERENT problem all together!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

My  advice is to start collecting extra parts and place them in a parts bin for EACH brand of engines that you own...this way you can keep them seperate and redily availiable when needed.....whats' worst then not having parts is having parts that are all just thrown together in one big bin and having to rumage through the bin with the possibility of breaking those flimsy parts in doing so!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif  

Wally world has very nice blue hinged top plastic bins in various sizes for just that purpose...makes things soo organized!

I place all my different supplies in various blue top boxes from Wallly world and label on the box  what brand is inside or what supply is inside so I can find them...ya know when ya get my age I always forget where I placed things EVEN when I place things in places sos I don't lose them!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

The traction wheels have ridges on them so I wouldn't run them untill ya get the tires or you will damage the rails.

Marty replaces the traction wheel sets with NON-traction tire wheel sets to get away from the hassel of traction tires. 


Just my 2 cents!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Bubba


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can second what Bubba says on the extra parts.  I try to do the same and I can tell you it definately helps to have extra stuff on hand when you need it!

Raymond


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

i agree as well. I have a new complaint with USA...lol So i purchased a new GP 38-2 in NS road name.. it doent have a dynamic brake fan like my PRR above has(same units described by usa) the smoke units are different and there is no lead for the speaker like the PRR too.. also i bought a new 35' USAT box car..the truck was broken off when i opened the package..it was sealed tight too. not a return. Ill tell you..i give my experience with USAs stuff c+. The onlt thing that keeps the it from a D is the detail on their stuff. I have a few of their 40' box cars and WOW! very cool...so is the Modern alum tanker they sell...Unreal..i mean very real. very happy with those items.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to our world.  You have definitely arrived now.  LMAO

I can't speak at all to the differences in the engines, but on the broken truck I can sympathize.   You almost have to expect every single time that there will be some sort of initial problem.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif

Raymond


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

The only problem I have ever had with USA is when my good buddy Dan Moore launches my 2 GP-9s' off of my high line 4' onto the ground!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Talk about missing and broken parts...I still can't find some!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif

Other then that I can't complain EXCEPT for the thready like tiny wire they use to wire the boards with!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

First thing I do when I open them up is to put some hot glue on the board where the wires connect onto it to give them some support, so when I am moving things around they will NOT break off!   BUMMER!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif  

USA trains cannot be launched off of any table or such like the LGB can without breaking something!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif  I have launched a Uintah off a table 3' onto the concrete upside down and did NOT break anything

Bubba


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the acceptance Ray. lol.. I wish i didnt have to go through this so called USAT hazing period...sucks! 

Bubba that sounds awful..i can just hear the parts breaking and hitting stuff from here. That hot glue suggestion is fantastic..but ill bet Ray wouldnt enjoy that so much when he will go to wire up DCS in my engine and find it smothered in hard Hot glue..lol ill get charged extra for that for sure.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Everybody's experience seems to be different - my USAT locos are the best of my fleet, trouble free from day 1. For parts, call Mike Hurley to place your order - 781-322-6084. They are not the fastest out of the gate, but they'll show.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps I should start a new topic but.....

I have run my USAT fleet with traction tires missing for about 6 years now.  My rail is a mix of LGB and Aristo.  It's still in excellent condition.

I think we get overly excited about those things.  The engines run flawlessly and the track is made to withstand the riggers of outdoors.  Cars, deer, boot prints?  I really don't know why they put them on there at all.

Yes, send for some.   And in the meantime - run your trains.

Dave


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had USA loose my order before x-mass, the dudes at St.aubins said that what happens is that the oderes are faxed to USA trains, and when the guys come in in the morning, theres orders all over the floor, and some end up under furnature, so that explains where your order went, It's under usa train's sofa! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

"riggers of outdoors ?" You having some scaffolding put up ? arf....


----------

